# Texas Driving Licence



## russ1000 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi there,

I have just moved to Texas from the UK. Got myself a Truck to fit in and needed to sort my driving licence out.

I went to the Texas Department of Public Safety. I told them I have a full UK driving licence. They took my UK driving licence from me and issued me a Texas licence.

They told me that they will send my UK licence to the UK consulate and in order to get my UK licence back I will need to contact them.

Is this right? From all the research/stories I've heard I thought I had to take a short theory test and practical test and I wouldn't have to submit my UK licence?

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

russ1000 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have just moved to Texas from the UK. Got myself a Truck to fit in and needed to sort my driving licence out.
> 
> ...


The horse is out of the barn. You surrendered your UK license so contact the appropriate consulate.


----------

